
Why Have So Few Women Won the Turing Award? - jgwil2
https://slate.com/technology/2020/01/turing-award-acm-women-recipients.html
======
Bostonian
Grace Hopper is known as the "mother of COBOL". Wikipedia lists 11 programming
languages created by women
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Programming_languages...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Programming_languages_created_by_women)
, and it includes languages such as Smalltalk, designed by 2 men and 1 woman.
Wikipedia has article on 138 programming languages. The main computer
languages I know of, such as C, C++, Pascal, Perl, Java, Python, Matlab, and S
were primarily or entirely developed by men. Maybe the future will be
different, but we should not rewrite the past and pretend that men have not
made a large majority of the advances in computer science.

